# Site LeBonCoin très lent



## supergrec (11 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Quand je me connecte sur le site  leboncoin ma navigation est très lente.

Environ 5 min pour voir les photos, impossible de cliqué sur la carte de France en page d'accueil ( considérer comme une image et non des liens ) 

Tout les autres sites marchent parfaitement et je n'est aucun problème de connexion ou  de débit.

De plus quand j'essaye avec mon PC c'est nikel donc aucun soucis au niveau de la box.

Je pense plutôt a un problème de plug-in ou tout autre problème software.

J'ai essayé en ayant désactivé toute mes extension, mais rien y fait.

Safari 5.0.5
Mac Os X 10.6.7

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## supergrec (11 Juin 2011)

Petit Up


----------



## jeromedeuf (12 Juin 2011)

as tu essayé avec un autre navigateur genre chrome ou firefox?


----------



## supergrec (12 Juin 2011)

Oui j'ai essayé avec Chrome et j'ai le même effet.


----------



## jeromedeuf (12 Juin 2011)

tu as quoi comme extension? (safari et chrome)


----------



## supergrec (12 Juin 2011)

Avant mon test sur le boncoin, j'ai désactivé la totalité de mes extension.

Mais pour te répondre j'ai : 

- adblock
- ClickToFlash
- Translate

Et ces seulement avec ce site. Je n'est aucun soucis avec n'importe quel autre sites.

Avec mon PC, j'arrive parfaitement a naviguer sur le boncoin.


----------



## jeromedeuf (12 Juin 2011)

Alors là, j'avoue que je coince! Je cherche quel point commun il peut y avoir entre chrome et safari qui pourrait coincer sur le site mais sans succès. J'avais penché pour flash mais la page d'accueil du boncoin n'est pas en flash.


----------



## supergrec (12 Juin 2011)

Oui moi aussi je pensais que ça venait du flash. Mais quand j'ai désactivé les extension ça n'a rien fait.

Je pense plutôt a un plug-in manquant ou quelque chose du genre.

En tous cas je te remercie quand même d'avoir essayé de m'aider


----------



## jeromedeuf (12 Juin 2011)

je t'en prie! je continue de chercher quand même et je te dis si je trouve quelque chose


----------



## GFE (4 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Quand je me connecte sur le site  leboncoin ma navigation est très lente.
> 
> ...




Bonjour à tous,

J'avais le même problème.....je viens de le régler.
J'ai tout simplement désinstallé  mon anti-virus (que j'avais installé au cas où)

Voilà

Gérard


----------



## supergrec (4 Juillet 2011)

Gérard tes tous simplement un génie.

Depuis le temps que je ne pouvais plus me connecter, j'ai désactivé mon antivirus comme tu me la conseiller et la miracle sa marche très bien.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## edd72 (4 Juillet 2011)

Gné? Mais que faites-vous avec un antivirus... :\


----------



## supergrec (4 Juillet 2011)

Ma parano ouindosien


----------



## edd72 (4 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Ma parano ouindosien



Je comprend mais... (bon tu as dû lire des tonnes de topics sur le sujet) les AV résidents posent souvent plus de problèmes qu'ils n'en résolvent sous OS X (en plus de ralentir la machine). Un ptit firewall (LittleSnitch, HandsOff), par contre, ça peut toujours servir (pour contrôler les entrée-sortie, ma parano à moi ). Non, franchement, en 2011, c'est toujours pas une bonne idée l'antivirus sous OS X (ou alors un truc que tu lances ponctuellement pour faire un scan si ça te rassure).


----------

